# buying a psu



## himanshurp (Aug 9, 2013)

hello friends
 i have msi 970a-g46 motherboard fx 8350 amd processor and asus amd/ati hd 7770 ddr5 graphic card while i buy it for gaming and also there is no port of vga or dvi to display out on to my LED but there is another port for power in on my graphic card and my intex psu has only one power out which is for motherboard and i want to buy another psu coz i did not run anything on my pc plz help to buy me a psu about 350-450 watt in lowest price,....


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 10, 2013)

first of all you posted in wrong section MoDS move this to power supply sectio.

OP what is your max budget?
option for your rig are Antec vp450p, corsair CX500 v2, seasonic s12ii 520.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2013)

FX8350 + HD 7770 would be better with 500w supply IMO


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2013)

^I agree, you need a 500w PSU for good overclocking support.. A ~450 w will suffice with mild overclocks but its better to go with a 500w PSU


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2013)

Yup 500w is all you need to start happy overlooking.


----------

